#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Откорректированный перевод текста по предмету Дуйра

## Ильят

Откорректированный (исправленный) перевод текста по предмету Дуйра (примеры диспутов, признаки (определения) дхарм). Перевод: Борис Дампилон (преподаватель Иволгинского дацана). А также самодельные таблицы по данной теме. Размер 2 с лишним МБ. 
Загрузка вложения прошла неудачно.
Кто подскажет, как сделать вложение?

----------

Dondhup (19.02.2009), Гошка (28.01.2015), Джигме (02.01.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (19.02.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Через "Управление вложениями" при создании темы или ответе, правда сейчас стоит ограничение на объем в 100 Кбайт.

----------


## Александр С

http://www.sendspace.com/

----------


## Ондрий

может кто-нибудь возьмет в свои библиотеки сайтов дхарма-центров?

----------


## Ильят

Спасибо. Скинул.

Download Link: 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/j6mvr8

Download Link in HTML (for use in web sites, myspace, blogs, etc): 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/j6mvr8

Download Link in Forum code (for use in phpBB, vBulletin, etc):
http://www.sendspace.com/file/j6mvr8

----------

Гошка (28.01.2015), Дэчен Намджрол (19.02.2009)

----------


## Ильят

Начал перевод rwa bsdus dang bse bsdus rtsom `phro bzhug so

rwa bsod nams dbang rgyal dang bse ngag dbang bkra shis kyis brtsams

(еще два текста по предмету Дуйра)

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (19.02.2009)

----------


## Ильят

[Тема 1]: Красный и белый цвет

[Тема 2]: Толкование постижения существующего и постижения несуществующего

[Тема 3]: Толкование противоположности являющегося и противоположности не являющегося

[Тема 4]: Толкование познания обратно тождественного

[Тема 5]: Поверхностное толкование причины и следствия

[Тема 6]: Толкование тождественного и отличного

[Тема 7]: Толкование объекта и обладателя объекта (субъекта)

[Тема 8]: Толкование общего и частного (видов общего)

[Тема 9]: Поверхностное толкование несовместимого и связанного

[Тема 10]: Толкование определения и определяемого

[Тема 11]: Толкование обратно тождественного субстанциональному

[Тема 12]: Обратно тождественное субстанциональному в системе ?

[Тема 13]: Обратно тождественное субстанциональному в своей системе

[Тема 14]: Толкование восьми дверей охватывания

[Тема 15]: Толкование способа жизни в согласии

[Тема 16]: Толкование шести звуков

[Тема 17]: Толкование количества основ отрицания

[Тема 18]: Поверхностное толкование выведения

[Тема 19]: Толкование трех времен

[Тема 20]: Толкование общего признака и собственного признака

[Тема 21]: Толкование вхождения исключающе и вхождения утверждающе

[Тема 22]: Толкование называемого и называющего

[Тема 23]: Толкование соединения дополнительных определений

[Тема 24]: Толкование отрицания и утверждения

[Тема 25]: Толкование исключения иного

[Тема 26]: Развернутое толкование несовместимого и связанного

[Тема 27]: Развернутое толкование выведения

[Тема 28]: Развернутое толкование причины и следствия

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (19.02.2009)

----------


## Ильят

Исправление:

Вместо: 

Признак собственного органа чувств обладателя чувственного: ясность (dwangs) обладателя внутреннего чувственного,* пребывающая [в качестве того, что] соответствует не общему (особому) хозяин-условию (преобладающему условию), собственным следствием которого является чувственное сознание (dbang shes).

следует:

Признак обладающего чувственным - собственным органом чувств: ясность (dwangs) обладающего внутренним чувственным, пребывающая [в качестве того, что] соответствует не общему (особому) хозяин-условию (преобладающему условию), собственным следствием которого является чувственное сознание (dbang shes).

соответственно:

Признак органа глаза: ясность (dwangs) обладающего внутренним чувственным, [являющаяся] опорой [в качестве относящегося к] стороне (виду) не общего (особого) хозяин-условия, собственным следствием которого является сознание глаза.

и далее к остальным органам соответственно, поскольку при переводе нового текста встретилось такое:

А: Запах сандала является препятствующим чувственным, так как является одним из десяти обладающих препятствующим чувственным (thog bcas kyi gzugs can bcu)

А: Нирмана ([про]являение), не являющаяся индивидом; не существует ее обладающих чувственным - органов, так как она является нирманой ([про]являением), не являющейся индивидом

gzugs can bcu - "десять обладающих чувственным" (пять, обладающих внутренним чувственным - органы чувств или базы чувств, и пять, обладающих внешним чувственным - их объекты), 
gzugs can gyi khams bcu - "десять сфер обладающих чувственным"

То есть gzugs can - "обладающее чувственным" - не является индивидом, в отличие от gzugs can pa - "обладатель чувственного" - индивиды, обитающие в двух первых Сферах из трех.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (19.02.2009), Осетров (31.03.2019)

----------


## Ильят

Закончил перевод первых восьми глав текста по предмету "Дуйра" (собрания тем для диспутов, признаки дхарм, взаимоохватывание дхарм) "bsdus gzhung nyi ma`I od zer" из книги "rwa bsdus dang bse bsdus rtsom `phro bzhug so" (размер файла в Wordе - 1,2 МБ)

Можно скачать отсюда какое то время:

Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/z8bfqd

Download Link in HTML (for use in web sites, myspace, blogs, etc): 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/z8bfqd

Download Link in Forum code (for use in phpBB, vBulletin, etc):

http://www.sendspace.com/file/z8bfqd

Или в любое время с форума dharma.org.ru в разделе "Буддистская философия" тема "Перевод текста по предмету Дуйра"

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (19.02.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (04.12.2008)

----------


## Ильят

Название этого текста: "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов"
Автор этого текста - Нгаван Таши (1678-1738), из монастыря Лавран.
По этому учебнику и в настоящее время обучаются в Гоман-дацане монастыря Дрепун, в монастырях Монголии и Бурятии.

----------

Asanga (19.02.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (19.02.2009)

----------


## Ильят

Закончил перевод еще 5 тем из текста Нгаванг Таши "bsdus gzhung nyi ma`I od zer" (Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов) из книги "rwa bsdus dang bse bsdus rtsom `phro bzhug so". 

9. Толкование общего и частного (видов общего) (spyi dang bye brag gi rnam bzhag) 

10. Поверхностное толкование несовместимого и связанного (`gal `brel chung ba`i rnam bzhag) 

11. Толкование определения и определяемого (mtshan mtshon gyi rnam bzhag) 

12. Толкование субстанционального [и] обратно тождественного (rdzas ldog gi rnam bzhag) 
Субстанциональное [и] обратно тождественное в системе Чаба [Чойкьи Сэнгэ] (cha ba`I lugs kyi rdzas ldog) 
Субстанциональное [и] обратно тождественное в своей системе (rang lugs rdzas ldog) 

13. Толкование восьми разновидностей охватывания (khyab pa sgo brgyad kyi rnam bzhag)

Можно скачать отсюда: http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2027-15.html

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (19.02.2009)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Закончил перевод еще 5 тем из текста Нгаванг Таши "bsdus gzhung nyi ma`I od zer" (Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов) из книги "rwa bsdus dang bse bsdus rtsom `phro bzhug so". 
> 
> 9. Толкование общего и частного (видов общего) (spyi dang bye brag gi rnam bzhag) 
> 
> 10. Поверхностное толкование несовместимого и связанного (`gal `brel chung ba`i rnam bzhag) 
> 
> 11. Толкование определения и определяемого (mtshan mtshon gyi rnam bzhag) 
> 
> 12. Толкование субстанционального [и] обратно тождественного (rdzas ldog gi rnam bzhag) 
> ...


Илья, у меня почему то нет доступа к данному форуму, может есть возможность альтернативы?

----------


## Asanga

У меня проблем с доступом к форуму нет.

----------


## Ильят

Альтернатива: (Word, 647КБ)

Download Link: 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/dh81bj

Download Link in HTML (for use in web sites, myspace, blogs, etc): 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/dh81bj

Download Link in Forum code (for use in phpBB, vBulletin, etc): 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/dh81bj

----------

Asoka (14.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (19.02.2009)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Илья, спасибо Вам огромное!

----------


## Ильят

Исправление:

В 3 теме "Толкование противоположности являющегося и противоположности не являющегося"

Вместо:

Подразделяется на четыре: пространство (nam mkha`), прекращенность, постигаемая каждым [индивидуально] (so sor brtag `gog pa), прекращенность, не [относящаяся к] постигаемой каждым [индивидуально] (so sor brtag min gyi `gog pa), дхарма, непроизведенная собранием, не являющаяся ни одним из этих трех. Основы признаков этих четырех: несуществование самости индивида, обратно тождественное чувственного (gzugs kyi ldog pa), чувственное, являющееся определяемым (gzugs mtshon bya yin pa), соответствующее чувственному, являющееся признаком (gzugs rung mtshan nyid yin pa),  Этим является относящееся к [тому, что] является соответствующим чувственному, отличному от чувственного, каковым [является] кувшин и т.д., а также иное, подобное [этому].

Следует:

Подразделяется на четыре: пространство (nam mkha`), прекращенность, постигаемая каждым [индивидуально] (so sor brtag `gog pa), прекращенность, не [относящаяся к] постигаемой каждым [индивидуально] (so sor brtag min gyi `gog pa), дхарма, непроизведенная собранием, не являющаяся ни одним из этих трех. Основы признака четвертого [вида]: несуществование самости индивида, обратно тождественное чувственного (gzugs kyi ldog pa), чувственное, являющееся определяемым (gzugs mtshon bya yin pa), соответствующее чувственному, являющееся признаком (gzugs rung mtshan nyid yin pa), являющееся соответствующим чувственному, отличным от чувственного, каковым [является] кувшин и т.д., а также иное, подобное [этому].

----------

Осетров (31.03.2019)

----------


## Ильят

Исправление:

В теме 10 "Поверхностное толкование несовместимого и связанного":

Вместо:

Признак связанного с той (некой) дхармой (chos de dang `brel ba): одно из [двух:] [1] отличное, тождественное по самостности с той дхармой (chos de dang bdag nyid gcig pa`I sgo nas tha dad) и [2] следствие той дхармы (chos de`I `bras bu), и (gang zhig), если не существует та дхарма, обязательно не существует и оно.

Связь (`brel ba) подразделяется на два: связь тождества по самости (bdag gcig `brel) и связь возникшего опираясь [на причину] (зависимого возникновения) (rten byung `brel).

Признак связанного тождеством по самости с той дхармой: отличное, тождественное по самостности с той дхармой, и, если не существует та дхарма, обязательно не существует и оно.
Основа признака: например, произведенное и непостоянное - два, а также предмет познания и предмет рассмотрения - два, и т. д.

Следует:

Признак связанного с той (некой) дхармой (chos de dang `brel ba): одно из [двух:] [1] отличное с точки зрения тождества по самостности с той дхармой (chos de dang bdag nyid gcig pa`I sgo nas tha dad) и [2] следствие той дхармы (chos de`I `bras bu), и (gang zhig), если не существует та дхарма, обязательно не существует и оно.

Связь (`brel ba) подразделяется на два: связь тождества по самости (bdag gcig `brel) и связь возникшего опираясь [на причину] (зависимого возникновения) (rten byung `brel).

Признак связанного тождеством по самости с той дхармой: отличное с точки зрения тождества по самостности с той дхармой, и, если не существует та дхарма, обязательно не существует и оно.
Основа признака: например, произведенное и непостоянное - два, а также предмет познания и предмет рассмотрения - два, и т. д.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.08.2009)

----------


## Ильят

Исправление: 

В [Теме 6]: Толкование тождественного и отличного 

Вместо: 

Некто сказал (Н): Если [нечто] является тождественным блаженству - утверждающему (grub bde), [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является тождественным по субстанции с блаженством - утверждающим (grub bde) 
А: Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, являются тождественными по субстанции с блаженством - утверждающим, так как являются тождественными блаженству - утверждающему 
Н: (Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, не являются тождественными блаженству - утверждающему) 
А: Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, являются тождественными блаженству - утверждающему, так как являются одновременными (dus mnyam) по наличию (grub pa), одновременными по пребыванию (gnas pa), одновременными по разрушению (`jig pa) 
Н: (Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, не являются одновременными по наличию, одновременными по пребыванию, одновременными по разрушению) 
А: Патока, ее вкус и ее запах - два, являются одновременными по наличию, одновременными по пребыванию, одновременными по разрушению, так как они являются составными [элементами] собрания восьми субстанций атома (rdul rdzas brgyad `dus kyi gong bu) 
Н: Согласен в основе: (Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, являются тождественными по субстанции с блаженством - утверждающим) 
А: Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, не являются тождественными по субстанции с блаженством - утверждающим, так как не являются тождественными по субстанции 
Н: (Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, являются тождественными по субстанции) 
А: Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, не являются тождественными по субстанции, так как являются отличными по самостности 
Н: (Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, не являются отличными по самостности) 
А: Патока, ее запах и ее вкус - два, являются отличными по самостности, так как они являются материальным Сферы Желаний (`dod pa`I khams kyi bem po) 

Следует: 

Некто сказал (Н): Если [нечто] является тождественным по реализации (grub bde gcig), [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является тождественным субстанционально по реализации (grub bde rdzas gcig) 
А: Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, являются тождественными субстанционально по реализации, так как являются тождественными по реализации. Охватывание [должно] приниматься [тобой] 
Н: (Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, не являются тождественными по реализации 
А: Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, являются тождественными по реализации, так как являются одновременными (dus mnyam) по реализации (grub pa), одновременными по пребыванию (gnas pa), одновременными по разрушению (`jig pa) 
Н: (Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, не являются одновременными по реализации, одновременными по пребыванию, одновременными по разрушению) 
А: Патока, ее вкус и ее запах - два, являются одновременными по реализации, одновременными по пребыванию, одновременными по разрушению, так как они являются составными [элементами] собрания восьми субстанций атома (rdul rdzas brgyad `dus kyi gong bu) 
Н: Согласен в основе: (Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, являются тождественными субстанционально по реализации) 
А: Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, не являются тождественными субстанционально по реализации, так как не являются тождественными по субстанции 
Н: (Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, являются тождественными по субстанции) 
А: Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, не являются тождественными по субстанции, так как являются отличными по самостности 
Н: (Вкус патоки и запах патоки - два, не являются отличными по самостности) 
А: Патока, ее запах и ее вкус - два, являются отличными по самостности, так как они являются материальным Сферы Желаний (`dod pa`I khams kyi bem po)

----------

Bagira (17.08.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.08.2009)

----------


## Ильят

В [Теме 6]: Толкование тождественного и отличного 

Вместо прежнего Собственного мнения [автора] 

Следует (заменить на новое мнение автора): 

Признак тождества (gcig): дхарма неявляемости разным (so so ba ma yin pa`I chos). 

С точки зрения рода, называемое этим звуком (словом) ("тождество") подразделяется на: тождество по обратно тождественному себе (rang ldog gcig pa), тождество по сущности (ngo bo gcig pa), тождество по роду (rigs gcig pa). 

Признак тождества по обратно тождественному себе: дхарма неявляемости разным по обратно тождественному себе. 
Основа признака: два - произведенное и произведенное. 

Признак тождественного по обратно тождественному себе с предметом познания: дхарма, не являющаяся разной по обратно тождественному себе с предметом познания. 
Основа признака: предмет познания. 

Так же [рассматриваются] иные дхармы, подобные по роду. 

Признак тождества по сущности: дхарма неявляемости разным по сущности. 
Тождество по сущности, тождество по бытию (rang bzhin gcig pa), тождество по самостности (bdag nyid gcig pa) - тождественны по смыслу. 

Признак тождественного по бытию с существующим: дхарма, не являющаяся разной по бытию с существующим. 
Основа признака: постоянное. 

Признак тождества по субстанции (rdzes gcig pa): дхарма рождения [в качестве] неявляющегося разным с точки зрения субстанции (rdzes kyi sgo nas so so ba ma yin par skyes pa`I chos). 
Основа признака: произведенное и непостоянное - два. 

Произведенное собранием, тождественное по самостности (`dus byas su gyur pa`I bdag nyid gcig pa), и тождественное по субстанции - два - тождественны по смыслу. 

Признак тождества по роду: дхарма неявляемости разным с точки зрения рода. 

Оно подразделяется на два: тождество по роду субстанции (rdzes rigs gcig pa) и тождество по роду обратно тождественного (ldog pa rigs gcig pa). 

Признак тождества по роду субстанции: взаимоотличные произведённые собранием [дхармы], чьи сущностные причины (обладаемые) (nyer len gnyis) имеют место [как] объединяющая основа, и которые родились из (от) одной собственной сущностной причины (rang gi nyer len gcig). 
Тождество по роду субстанции, подобие по роду субстанции (rdzes rigs `dra ba), объединенное по роду субстанции (rdzes rigs mthun pa) - тождественны по смыслу. 

Оно (тождественное по роду субстанции) подразделяется на три: чувственное, сознание и непсихические элементы. 
Первое: два отличных [друг от друга] семени, рожденных от одного обратно тождественного сущностной причины. 
Второе: два - различающееся сознание (rnam par shes pa) и [первичный] ум (sems). 
Третье: два - произведенность звука и непостоянство звука. 

Признак тождественного по роду обратно тождественного, являющегося утверждением (sgrub par gyur pa`I ldog pa rigs gcig pa): взаимоотличные дхармы, о которых индивид, очищенный или не очищенный в знаках, может подумать, что «это и это подобны», которые он только что воспринял (т.е. может подумать, что «это и это подобны», сразу же после того, как направил на них ум). 

Являющееся тем (тождественным по роду обратно тождественного, являющимся утверждением) также существует [в] трех [видах]: чувственное, сознание и непсихические элементы. 
Первое: два - звук колокольчика и звук флейты. 
Второе: два - сознание глаза (mig shes), признающее-воспринимающее (`dzin) синий, и сознание глаза, признающее-воспринимающее (`dzin) ястреба (khra). 
Третье: два - непостоянство кувшина и непостоянство колонны. 

Признак тождественного по роду обратно тождественного, являющегося отрицанием (dgag par gyur pa`I ldog pa rigs gcig pa): отличные [друг от друга] отрицания [типа] "не существует" (med dgag), которые лишь отрицают (bkag) тождественные по роду отрицаемые [объекты] (dgag bya). 
Основа признака: два - кувшин - несуществование самости индивида, и колонна - несуществование самости индивида. 

Признак отличия (tha dad): дхарма [являемости] разным (дхарма разности) (so so ba`I chos). 
Оно подразделяется на три: отличие по обратно тождественному себе (rang ldog tha dad), отличие по сущности (ngo bo tha dad), отличие по роду (rigs tha dad). 

Признак отличия по обратно тождественному себе: дхарма [являемости] разным по обратно тождественному себе. 
Основа признака: два - постоянное и непостоянное. 

Признак отличия по обратно тождественному себе с действительным: дхарма [являемости] разным по обратно тождественному себе с действительным. Основа признака: звук. 

[Так же рассматриваются] все дхармы, подобные по роду. 

Признак отличия по сущности: дхарма [являемости] разным по сущности. 
Отличие по сущности, отличие по самостности (bdag nyid tha dad), отличие по бытию (rang bzhin tha dad) - тождественны по смыслу. 

Признак отличия по сущности c постоянным: дхарма [являемости] разным по сущности c постоянным. 
Основа признака: произведенное, например. 

Признак отличия по субстанции (rdzes tha dad): дхарма рождения [в качестве] разного с точки зрения субстанции. 
[Дхарма,] произведенная собранием, отличная по сущности, и отличное по субстанции - тождественны по смыслу. 

Признак отличия по роду: дхарма [являемости] разным по роду. 
Отличие по роду, дхарма, не тождественная по роду (rigs mi gcig pa`I chos), дхарма, не подобная по роду (rigs mi `dra ba`I chos), дхарма, не объединенная по роду (rigs mi mthun pa`I chos), дхарма, не схожая по роду (rigs mi mtshungs pa`I chos) - тождественны по смыслу. 

Существует два [вида] этого (отличия по роду): отличное по роду обратно тождественного, являющееся утверждением (sgrub par gyur pa`I ldog pa rigs tha dad pa), и отличное по роду обратно тождественного, являющееся отрицанием (dgag par gyur pa`I ldog pa rigs tha dad pa). 
Первое: два - чувственное [и] сознание-познание. 
Второе: два - несуществование самости индивида и пространство, не произведенное собранием (`dus ma byas kyi nam mkha`).

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.08.2009)

----------


## Ильят

В [Теме 8]: Толкование объекта и обладателя объекта (субъекта) 
добавления и исправления (определения имеются в тибетско-русском словаре в этом же разделе): 

Вторичное сознание подразделяется на пятьдесят один: пять вездесущих (kun `gro), пять определяющих объект (yul nges), одиннадцать благих (dge ba), шесть коренных клеш (rtsa nyon), двадцать второстепенных клеш (nye nyon), четыре изменяющихся (gzhan `gyur). 

Пять вездесущих: ощущение (tshor ba), различение (`du shes), активность ума (sems pa), задействование в уме (yid du byed pa), соприкосновение (reg pa). 

Пять определяющих объект: стремление (`dun pa), заинтересованность (признавание) (mos pa), памятование (dran pa), сосредоточение (ting nge `dzin), мудрость (shes rab). 

Одиннадцать благотворных: чувство стыда (смущение) (khrel yod pa), совесть (ngo tsha shes pa), отсутствие страсти (ma chags pa), отсутствие гнева (zhe sdang med pa), отсутствие невежества (gti mug med pa), убежденность, доверие (dad pa), полная очищенность (подвластность ума и тела) (shin tu sbyangs pa), серьезность (осмотрительность) (bag yod), равностное отношение (btang snyoms), усердие (устремлённость к благому) (brtson `grus), невредительство (не-мстительность) (rnam par mi `tshe ba). 

Шесть коренных клеш: страсть (`dod chags), гнев (khong khro), гордость (nga rgyal) (гордыня), неведение (ma rig), [ложные] воззрения (lta ba), сомнение (the tshom). 

Двадцать второстепенных клеш: враждебность (khro ba), злопамятность (мстительность) (`khon `dzin), сокрытие пороков и неблагих поступков (`chab pa), раздражительность, необузданность (`tshig pa),  зависть (phrag dog), жадность (ser sna), притворство (sgyu), лицемерие (gyo), высокомерие, самодовольство, надменность (rgyags pa), вредоносность, зловредность (rnam par `tshe ba), бессовестность (ngo tsha), бесстыдство (khrel med pa), апатия, заторможенность (rmugs pa), чувственное побуждение, возбужденность (rgod pa), недоверие (ma dad pa) - (не желание убеждаться и верить в достоинства других, в реальность, в то, что от причины возникает следствие и т. д.), лень (не стремиться делать благое) (le lo), неосмотрительность, отсутствие бдительности (не стараться избегать не благого) (bag med pa), забывчивость - приводит к потере благого объекта (brjed nges), невнимательность (отсутствие самоконтроля) (shes bzhin ma yin pa), рассеянность - неспособность направить ум к благому объекту (rnam par gyeng ba (rnam gyeng)). 

Четыре изменяющихся: сонливость (gnyid), сожаление (`gyod pa), получение общего представления (концептуализация) (rtog pa), исследование (dpyod pa).

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.08.2009)

----------


## Ильят

В [Теме 1]: Толкование красного и белого цвета

Вместо:

Некто сказал (Н): Если [нечто] является цветом, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является белым.
А: Цвет ? (padma ra` ga`I) является белым, так как является цветом.
Н: (Цвет ? не является цветом).
А: Цвет ? является  цветом, так как является красным.
Н: (Цвет ? не является красным)
А: Цвет ? является красным, так как является обратно тождественным цвета ?
Н: (Цвет ? не является обратно тождественным цвета ?)
А: Цвет ?; он является его обратно тождественным, так как он имеет место (наличной) основой (gzhi grub pa).
Н: Согласен в основе: (Цвет ? является белым).
А: Цвет ? не является белым, так как является красным. 
Н: Не охватывается (являющееся красным не охватывается не являющимся белым)
А: Охватывается, так как не существует являющегося обоими - белым и красным

Следует:

Некто сказал (Н): Если [нечто] является цветом, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является белым.
А: Цвет рубина является белым, так как является цветом.
Н: (Цвет рубина не является цветом).
А: Цвет рубина является  цветом, так как является красным.
Н: (Цвет рубина не является красным)
А: Цвет рубина является красным, так как является обратно тождественным цвета рубина
Н: (Цвет рубина не является обратно тождественным цвета рубина)
А: Цвет рубина; он является его обратно тождественным, так как он имеет место (наличной) основой (gzhi grub pa).
Н: Согласен в основе: (Цвет рубина является белым).
А: Цвет рубина не является белым, так как является красным. 
Н: Не охватывается (являющееся красным не охватывается не являющимся белым)
А: Охватывается, так как не существует являющегося обоими - белым и красным

Вместо:

Другой [пример опровержения]
(Н): ? (sa ga zla ba) луны является луной, так как оно известно в миру как луна.

Следует:

Другой [пример опровержения]
(Н): [Календарный] месяц "Весак" (букв. "луна Весак" - sa ga zla ba) является месяцем (луной - zla ba), так как он известен в миру как месяц (луна).

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.08.2009)

----------


## Vadgr

> Альтернатива: (Word, 647КБ)
> 
> Download Link: 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/dh81bj
> 
> Download Link in HTML (for use in web sites, myspace, blogs, etc): 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/dh81bj
> 
> Download Link in Forum code (for use in phpBB, vBulletin, etc): 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/dh81bj


Sorry, the file you requested is not available.  =( Есть ли рабочие ссылки этого прекрасного перевода? =)

----------


## Ильят

Перевод можно скачать отсюда:

http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2027-30.html

Если отсюда не скачивается, то имеются два варианта: если перевод нужен немедленно, то я скину его на www.sendspace.com снова в том виде, в каком он есть на данный момент (семь непонятных-непереведенных фраз\слов). А если это не срочно и можно подождать неделю-другую, то, скорее всего, благодаря милосердной помощи Учителя, непонятных-непереведенных фраз\слов в нем не останется. И тогда я скину его в полном виде.

----------


## Ильят

В [Теме 1]: Толкование красного и белого цвета

Вместо:

Существует смысл звука (sgra don), называющего "сферой глаза" сферы, [относящиеся к] глазу и так далее, который заключается в том, что этим названием обозначается то следствие, что является ? подобным семени, соответствующим (рода) махабхутной причине

Следует:

Существует смысл звука (sgra don), называющего "сферой глаза" сферы, [относящиеся к] глазу [, уху] и так далее, который заключается в том, что этим названием обозначается подобие причины, [подобие] рода или [подобие] семени для возникновения следствия (`bras bu `byung ba`I rgyu`m rigs te sa bon lta bu yin pas na de ltar brjod pa`I phyir)

Вместо:

Некто сказал (Н): Сфера земли (sa`I khams) не является чувственным, так как она существует в качестве (khyod du gyur pa) непсихического элемента.
А: (Сфера земли не существует в качестве непсихического элемента)
Н: Существует непсихический элемент - сфера земли, так как ? установлено сферой земли семя также способность, соответствующая махабхуте земли (sa `byung rung gi nus pa`m sa bon zhig sa`I khams su `jog pa`I phyir)
А: Если так, тогда сфера земли не является чувственным, так как согласен
Н: Согласен
А: Сфера глаза также не является чувственным, так как согласен
Н: Согласен
А: Десять сфер обладателя чувственного не является чувственным, так как согласен
Согласие невозможно, так как десять сфер обладателя чувственного являются препятствующим чувственным

Следует:

Некто сказал (Н): Сфера земли (sa`I khams) не является чувственным, так как она существует в качестве (khyod du gyur pa) непсихического элемента.
А: (Сфера земли не существует в качестве непсихического элемента)
Н: Существует непсихический элемент - сфера земли, так как сферой земли считается семя или способность произвести землю (sa `byung rung gi nus pa`m sa bon zhig sa`I khams su `jog pa`I phyir)
А: Если так, тогда сфера земли не является чувственным, так как согласен
Н: Согласен
А: Сфера глаза также не является чувственным, так как согласен
Н: Согласен
А: Десять сфер обладателя чувственного не является чувственным, так как согласен
Согласие невозможно, так как десять сфер обладателя чувственного являются препятствующим чувственным

----------


## Ильят

В [Теме 2]: Толкование постижения существующего и постижения несуществующего

Вместо:

С точки зрения рода, называемого звуком (словом) "несуществующее", [оно подразделяется на]: несуществующее тождественно во взаимотождественности (phan tshun gcig la gcig med pa), ранее несуществующее (snga nas med pa), одновременно несуществующее (zhig nas med pa), всегда несуществующее (gtan nas med pa)

Следует:

С точки зрения рода, называемого звуком (словом) "несуществующее", [оно подразделяется на]: несуществующее тождественно во взаимотождественности (phan tshun gcig la gcig med pa), ранее несуществующее (snga nas med pa), одновременно несуществующее (zhig nas med pa), совершенно несуществующее (gtan nas med pa)

Вместо:

Сын бесплодной женщины является всегда несуществующим, и является несуществующим также опираясь на то постоянное бытие (de yul dus rang bzhin gang la ltos kyang med pa yin pa`I phyir)

Следует:

Сын бесплодной женщины является совершенно несуществующим, так как не существует с любой точки зрения: будь то место, время или самобытие (de yul dus rang bzhin gang la ltos kyang med pa yin pa`I phyir)

Вместо:

Некто сказал (Н): ? [Отрицание] "не" (mi); если оно является осознаваемым верным познанием, охватывается [тем, что] является осознаваемым оно верным познанием, так как является несуществованием самости - если [так], [то тогда] является тем, с чем нужно соглашаться (является порядком принятия согласия, `dod len thebs pa yin te), так как если то "не" (не то) является осознаваемым верным познанием (mi de tshad mas dmigs pa yin na), охватывается [тем, что] является то "не" (не то) осознаваемым верным познанием, что соответствует полаганию "согласия" (tshad mas mi de dmigs pa yin pas khyab par `dod ces brtsi rigs pa`I phyir)

Следует:

Некто сказал (Н): Человек (mi); если он является осознаваемым верным познанием, охватывается [тем, что] является им [- тем, который] осознается верным познанием, так как является несуществованием самости - если [так], [то тогда] является тем, с чем нужно соглашаться (является порядком принятия согласия, `dod len thebs pa yin te), так как если тот человек является осознаваемым верным познанием (mi de tshad mas dmigs pa yin na), охватывается [тем, что] является неосознаваемым верным познанием, что соответствует полаганию "согласия" (tshad mas mi de dmigs pa yin pas khyab par `dod ces brtsi rigs pa`I phyir)*

•	Здесь используется игра слов - обыгрывание слова "mi" ("человек" и "не-").

Вместо:

Некто сказал о проведенном [выше диспуте] (Н): ? [Отрицание] "не" (mi); если существует верное познание, постигающее его [как] постоянное, охватывается несуществованием верного познания, постигающего его [как] действительное, так как является несуществованием самости.
А: [Тогда] является тем, с чем нужно соглашаться (является порядком принятия согласия, `dod len thebs pa yin te), так как, если существует верное познание, постигающее [как] постоянное то "не" (не то) (mi de rtag par rtogs pa`i tshad ma yod na), охватывается несуществованием верного познания, постигающего [как] действительное то "не" (не то) (mi de dngos por rtogs pa`i tshad ma med pas khyab pa`I phyir)

Следует:

Некто сказал о проведенном [выше диспуте] (Н): Человек (mi); если существует верное познание, постигающее его [как] постоянное, охватывается несуществованием верного познания, постигающего его [как] действительное, так как является несуществованием самости.
А: [Тогда] является тем, с чем нужно соглашаться (является порядком принятия согласия, `dod len thebs pa yin te), так как, если существует верное познание, постигающее [как] постоянное того человека (mi de rtag par rtogs pa`i tshad ma yod na), охватывается несуществованием верного познания, постигающего [как] действительное того человека (mi de dngos por rtogs pa`i tshad ma med pas khyab pa`I phyir)

----------


## Ильят

В [Теме 4]: Толкование познания обратно тождественного

Вместо:

Не охватывается ? (`tshams la) 
Н: Аргумент не обоснован

Следует:

С места, [где было сказано] "не охватывается" (ma khyab `tshams la):
Н: Аргумент не обоснован

В [Теме 5]: Поверхностное толкование причины и следствия

Вместо:

Н: (Последний момент [вспышки] молнии; существует следующее [в] его потоке)
А: Последний момент [вспышки] молнии; не существует следующее [в] его потоке, так как [он] является прерывающим (`chad kha ma?) свой поток, приходим к этому, так как последний момент светильника и последний момент [вспышки] молнии и тому подобное являются действительными, только ? (kha ma) прерывающими поток

Следует:

Н: (Последний момент [вспышки] молнии; существует следующее [в] его потоке)
А: Последний момент [вспышки] молнии; не существует следующее [в] его потоке, так как [он] является прерывающим поток (rgyun `chad kha ma), приходим к этому, так как последний момент светильника и последний момент [вспышки] молнии и тому подобное являются действительными, прерывающими поток (rgyun `chad kha ma`I dngos po)

Вместо:

Н: То[т], только что ставший индивидом в первый момент, и не являвшийся индивидом прежде, является индивидом, не вкушавшим прежде круговерть сансары (`khor bar `khor) от вершины бытия до несуществования мучений (mnar med kyi bar gyi), так как является индивидом, не вкушавшим рождения животным прежде

Следует:

Н: То[т], только что ставший индивидом в первый момент, и не являвшийся индивидом прежде, является индивидом, не вкушавшим прежде круговерть сансары (`khor bar `khor) от вершины бытия до [ада] непрерывных мучений (mnar med kyi bar gyi), так как является индивидом, не вкушавшим рождения животным прежде

Вместо:

Если так, [тогда] Учитель Шакьямуни, он (?) rgyal bo nga las nu`I dus su существует, так как он является rgyal bo nga las nu`I dus su nga las nu - охватывание признается
Аргумент обоснован, так как существует полагаемое временем, являющимся его rgyal bo nga las nu

Следует:

Если так, [тогда] Учитель Шакьямуни; он существует во времена Царя Мандхаты, так как во времена Царя Мандхаты он является Мандхатой - охватывание признается
Аргумент обоснован, так как существует время, когда он являлся Царем Мандхатой

----------


## Ильят

В [Теме 1]: Толкование красного и белого цвета 

Вместо: 

А также иное подразделение запаха: приятный запах (dri zhim pa) и неприятный запах (dri nga ba). Первый [подразделяется на:] ? запах не главно, не основно смешанный, совместный с сознанием (shes mi che ba`I mnyam pa`I dri), и запах главно, основно не смешанный, не совместный с сознанием (shes che ba`I mi mnyam pa`I dri) - два. 
Второй - неприятный запах (dri nga ba) - также [подразделяется на:] ? запах не главно, не основно смешанный, совместный с сознанием, и запах главно, основно не смешанный, не совместный с сознанием - два. Всего четыре. 

Следует: 

А также иное подразделение запаха: приятный запах (dri zhim pa) и противный запах (dri nga ba). Первый [подразделяется на:] запах по большей мере однородный (shes mi che ba`I mnyam pa`I dri)*, и запах по большей мере не однородный (shes che ba`I mi mnyam pa`I dri) - два. 
Второй - противный запах (dri nga ba) - также [подразделяется на:] запах по большей мере однородный*, и запах по большей мере не однородный - два. Всего четыре. 

* - возможно, в тексте опечатка и "mi" здесь: "shes mi che ba`I" лишнее. В этом случае перевод будет таков. 

В [Теме 5]: Поверхностное толкование причины и следствия 

Вместо: 

Некто сказал (Н): Если [нечто] является преходящим (res `ga` ba), [оно] охватывается существованием его причины 
А: Тождественное кувшину; его причина существует, так как является преходящим 
Н: (Тождественное кувшину не является преходящим) 
А: Тождественное кувшину; оно является преходящим, так как оно обосновано (имеет место) (grub pa), и оно возможно [как] несуществующее ? 
Н: Согласен в основе: (Тождественное кувшину; его причина существует) 
А: Тождественное кувшину; его причина не существует, так как оно является недействительным 
Н: (Тождественное кувшину не является недействительным) 
А: Тождественное кувшину является недействительным, так как оно является дхармой, лишь признаваемой концептуально (rtog pas btags tsam gyi chos) 

Следует: 

Некто сказал (Н): Если [нечто] является периодичным (res `ga` ba), [оно] охватывается существованием его причины 
А: Тождественное кувшину; его причина существует, так как является периодичным 
Н: (Тождественное кувшину не является периодичным) 
А: Тождественное кувшину; оно является периодичным, так как оно имеет место и периодично оно может быть несуществующим (khyod grub pa gang zhig khyod res `ga` med pa srid pa`i phyir) 
Н: Согласен в основе: (Тождественное кувшину; его причина существует) 
А: Тождественное кувшину; его причина не существует, так как оно является недействительным 
Н: (Тождественное кувшину не является недействительным) 
А: Тождественное кувшину является недействительным, так как оно является дхармой, лишь признаваемой концептуально (rtog pas btags tsam gyi chos)

----------


## Ильят

[Тема 11]: Толкование определения и определяемого 

Вместо: 

Время достижения (`dren pa`I tshe) трех дхарм условного существования [того, что] способно создать смысл, рассматривается достижением тех троих: являющегося определяемым в общем, имеющего место вышеуказанной (?) собственной основой определения (признака), не являющегося определяемым некого иного по [отношению к] способному создать смысл (spyir mtshon bya yin pa| rang gi mtshan gzhi`I steng du grub pa| don byed nus pa las gzhan pa zhig gi mtshon bya ma yin pa dang gsum po de `dren rigs pa`I phyir). 

Следует: 

Так как при перечислении (`dren pa`I tshe) трех дхарм [-качеств] условного существования [того, что] способно создать смысл, правильно перечисляются (приводятся) те трое: являющееся определяемым в общем, имеющее место на собственной основе определения (признака), не являющееся определяемым некого иного по [отношению к] способному создать смысл (spyir mtshon bya yin pa| rang gi mtshan gzhi`I steng du grub pa| don byed nus pa las gzhan pa zhig gi mtshon bya ma yin pa dang gsum po de `dren rigs pa`I phyir). 

Вместо: 

Полнота трех дхарм условного существования полноты трех дхарм его [нечто] условного существования охватывается [тем, что] является определением (признаком) определяемого полноты трех дхарм его [нечто] условного существования. 

Полнота трех дхарм условного существования полноты трех дхарм его [нечто] условного существования охватывается [тем, что] является определением (признаком) полноты трех дхарм его [нечто] условного существования [как] определяемого. 

Вместо: 

Полнота трех дхарм условного существования полноты трех дхарм условного существования полноты трех дхарм его [нечто] условного существования охватывается [тем, что] является определением (признаком) определяемого полноты трех дхарм условного существования полноты трех дхарм его [нечто] условного существования. 

Следует: 

Полнота трех дхарм условного существования полноты трех дхарм условного существования полноты трех дхарм его [нечто] условного существования охватывается [тем, что] является определением (признаком) полноты трех дхарм условного существования полноты трех дхарм его [нечто] условного существования [как] определяемого. 

Вместо: 

Тот существующее способом достижения трех дхарм субстанционального существования (rdzas yod kyi chos gsum `dren tshul yod de) рассматривается достижением тех троих: являющегося признаком в общем, имеющего место вышеуказанной собственной основой определения (признака), не являющегося определением (признаком) некого иного по отношению к тому являющемуся собственным определяемым (spyir mtshan nyid yin pa| rang gi mtshan gzhi`I steng du grub pa| rang gi mtshon bya gang yin pa de las gzhan pa zhig gi mtshan nyid ma yin pa dang gsum po de `dren rigs pa`I phyir). 

Следует: 

Так как тот существующий способ перечисления трех дхарм [- качеств] субстанционального существования (rdzas yod kyi chos gsum `dren tshul yod de) правильно перечисляет (приводит) те три: являющееся признаком в общем, имеющее место на собственной основе определения (признака), не являющееся определением (признаком) некого иного по отношению к тому, [что] является собственным определяемым (spyir mtshan nyid yin pa| rang gi mtshan gzhi`I steng du grub pa| rang gi mtshon bya gang yin pa de las gzhan pa zhig gi mtshan nyid ma yin pa dang gsum po de `dren rigs pa`I phyir). 
Основа определения (признака): подходящее быть объектом ума. 

Вместо: 

Звук; он является основой осуществления определения (mtshon par byed pa`I gzhi) действительного [как] способного создать смысл, так как он является основой, благодаря которой тем индивидом, который, определив (nges pa) верным познанием [нечто] как являющееся способным создать смысл, не определил (ma nges pa) верным познанием [это нечто] как являющееся действительным, [это нечто] определяется (mtshon par bya ba`I gzhi) как действительное. 

Следует: 

Звук; он является основой осуществления определения (mtshon par byed pa`I gzhi) действительного [как] способного создать смысл, так как он является основой, благодаря которой [нечто] (в данном случае - звук) определяется (mtshon par bya ba`I gzhi) как действительное тем индивидом, который, определив (nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся способным создать смысл, не определил (ma nges pa) верным познанием [звук] как являющееся действительным.

----------


## Ильят

Соответственно этому изменяются примеры диспута, но, в силу большого объема текста, приведу только один пример: 

Вместо: 

Некто сказал (Н): Если период достижения трех дхарм субстанционального существования существующего определения (признака) определения (признака) существующей полноты трех дхарм субстанционального существования существующего, достигается (следует за) теми тремя: являющимся определением (признаком) в общем, имеющим место вышеуказанной (steng du) собственной основой определения (признака), не являющимся определением (признаком) некого иного в качестве не являющегося существующим 
А: Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является полнотой трех дхарм субстанционального существования существующего, так как является тремя дхармами субстанционального существования существующего 
Н: (Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, не является тремя дхармами субстанционального существования существующего) 
А: Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является тремя дхармами субстанционального существования существующего, так как является теми тремя: являющимся определением (признаком) в общем, имеющим место вышеуказанной собственной основой определения (признака), не являющимся определением (признаком) некого иного в качестве не являющегося существующим, а также если период достижения трех дхарм субстанционального существования его [как] существующего, то следует (за) теми тремя 
Н: Первый [аргумент] не обоснован (Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, не является теми тремя: являющимся определением (признаком) в общем, имеющим место вышеуказанной собственной основой определения (признака), не являющимся определением (признаком) некого иного в качестве не являющегося существующим) 
А: Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является теми тремя: являющимся определением (признаком) в общем, имеющим место вышеуказанной собственной основой определения (признака), не являющимся определением (признаком) некого иного в качестве не являющегося существующим, так как является определением (признаком) в общем, имеет место вышеуказанной собственной основой определения (признака), не является определением (признаком) некого иного в качестве не являющегося существующим 
Н: Первый аргумент не обоснован (Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, не является определением (признаком) в общем) 
А: Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является определением (признаком) в общем, так как является признаком. Второй [аргумент] легко [понять] 
Н: Третий [аргумент] не обоснован (Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является определением (признаком) некого иного в качестве не являющегося существующим) 
А: Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, не является определением (признаком) некого иного в качестве не являющегося существующим, так как является несуществованием самости индивида. 
Н: Согласен в основе: (Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является полнотой трех дхарм субстанционального существования существующего) 
А: Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является определением (признаком) существующего, так как является полнотой трех дхарм субстанционального существования существующего. Согласие невозможно, так как не является взаимоохватывающим [по типу] "является" с существующим 
Н: Не охватывается 
А: Охватывается, так как если [нечто] является определением (признаком) существующего, [оно] охватывается связью с третьей ошибкой - невозможности большего охватывания, не взаимоохватывающего с существующим (yod pa dang phan tshun ma khyab khyab che mi srid pa`I skyon gsum dang bral bas khyab pa) 

Следует: 

Некто сказал (Н): Если перечислять три дхармы [- качества] субстанционального существования существующего определения (признака) определения (признака) существующей полноты трех дхарм субстанционального существования существующего, то [следует] перечислять эти три: являющееся определением (признаком) в общем, имеющее место на (steng du) собственной основе определения (признака), не являющееся определением (признаком) некого иного - в качестве не являющегося существующим 
А: Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является полнотой трех дхарм субстанционального существования существующего, так как является тремя дхармами [- качествами] субстанционального существования существующего 
Н: (Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, не является тремя дхармами субстанционального существования существующего) 
А: Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является тремя дхармами субстанционального существования существующего, так как является этими тремя: являющимся определением (признаком) в общем, имеющим место на собственной основе определения (признака), не являющимся определением (признаком) некого иного - в качестве не являющегося существующим, а также (gang zhig) если перечислять три дхармы субстанционального существования его [как] существующего, то [следует] перечислять эти три 
Н: Первый [аргумент] не обоснован (Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, не является этими тремя: являющимся определением (признаком) в общем, имеющим место на собственной основе определения (признака), не являющимся определением (признаком) некого иного - в качестве не являющегося существующим) 
А: Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является этими тремя: являющимся определением (признаком) в общем, имеющим место на собственной основе определения (признака), не являющимся определением (признаком) некого иного - в качестве не являющегося существующим, так как является определением (признаком) в общем, имеет место на собственной основе определения (признака), не является определением (признаком) некого иного - в качестве не являющегося существующим 
Н: Первый аргумент не обоснован (Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, не является определением (признаком) в общем) 
А: Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является определением (признаком) в общем, так как является признаком. Второй [аргумент] легко [понять] 
Н: Третий [аргумент] не обоснован (Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является определением (признаком) некого иного - в качестве не являющегося существующим) 
А: Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, не является определением (признаком) некого иного - в качестве не являющегося существующим, так как является несуществованием самости индивида. 
Н: Согласен в основе: (Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является полнотой трех дхарм субстанционального существования существующего) 
А: Способное создать смысл - [быть] поднятой вертикально балкой, является определением (признаком) существующего, так как является полнотой трех дхарм субстанционального существования существующего. Согласие невозможно, так как не является взаимоохватывающим [по типу] "является" с существующим 
Н: Не охватывается 
А: Охватывается, так как если [нечто] является определением (признаком) существующего, [оно] охватывается отсутствием третьей ошибки - невозможности большего охватывания, не взаимоохватывающего с существующим (yod pa dang phan tshun ma khyab khyab che mi srid pa`I skyon gsum dang bral bas khyab pa)

----------


## Ильят

В [Теме 13]: Толкование восьми разновидностей охватывания "thur khyab" переведено как "нисходящее охватывание": 
в силу большого объема текста, приведу только два примера: 

Вместо: 

Некто сказал (Н): Если [нечто] является прасангой, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое, [оно] охватывается [тем, чье] охватывание определено [как] одно из восьми разновидностей [охватывания] (khyod kyi khyab pa sgo brgyad po gang rung nges pa) 
А: Прасанга "является постоянным, так как является определяемым"; ее охватывание определено [как] одно из восьми разновидностей [охватывания], так как является прасангой, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое 
Н: (Прасанга "является постоянным, так как является определяемым" не является прасангой, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той (вышеуказанной), является прасангой, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое, так как является прасангой с отличными (друг от друга) аргументом [и] проясняемым 
Н: (Прасанга, подобная той, не является прасангой с отличными (друг от друга) аргументом [и] проясняемым) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той, является прасангой с отличными (друг от друга) аргументом [и] проясняемым, так как является прасангой, произведенной проясняемым - постоянным и аргументом - определяемым 
Н: Согласен в основе: (Прасанга "является постоянным, так как является определяемым"; ее охватывание определено [как] одно из восьми разновидностей [охватывания]) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание не определено [как] одно из восьми разновидностей [охватывания], так как ее охватывание не определено [как] одно из четырех основных (rnal ma), и (gang zhig) ее охватывание не определено [как] одно из четырех превратных (phyin ci log) 
Н: Первый [аргумент] не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание определено [как] одно из четырех основных) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание не определено [как] одно из четырех основных, так как ее охватывание вслед (khyod kyi rjes khyab) не определено [как] основное, и (gang zhig) ее обратное охватывание (ldog khyab) также не определено [как] основное, ее охватывание … (thur khyab) (?) также не определено [как] основное, ее охватывание несовместимого (`gal khyab) также не определено [как] основное 
Н: Первый [аргумент] не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание вслед определено [как] основное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание вслед не определено [как] основное, так как ее охватывание вслед [таково]: если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным (gang zhig), [тогда как] если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] не охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным 
Н: Первый [аргумент] не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание вслед не [таково]: если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным) 
А: Охватывание вслед: "если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным" в прасанге, подобной той, является основным, так как охватывание вслед: "если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным" в прасанге, подобной той, является непосредственным (прямым) (dngos) 
Н: Второй аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным) 
А: Кувшин является постоянным, так как является определяемым 
Н: В вышестоящем [заключении] второй аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее обратное охватывание определено [как] основное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее обратное охватывание не определено [как] основное, так как область распространения ее обратного охватывания рассматривается распространением охватывания [того, что] не является постоянным, [тем, что] не является определяемым  (khyod kyi ldog khyab pa klong ba`I tshe rtag pa ma yin na mtshon bya ma yin pas khyab pa klong rigs pa), (gang zhig) [тогда как] если [нечто] не является постоянным, [оно] не охватывается [тем, что] не является определяемым. Первый [аргумент] обоснован, так как область распространения обратного охватывания в той или иной прасанге рассматривается распространением охватывания [того, что] не является тем проясняемым, [тем, что] не является тем аргументом (thal `gyur gang dang gang gi ldog khyab klong pa`I tshe gsal ba de ma yin na rtags de ma yin pas khyab pa klong rigs pa). Последующий [аргумент] легко [понять] 
Н: В вышестоящем [заключении] третий аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание … (thur khyab) (?) определено [как] основное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее (thur khyab) (?) охватывание не определено [как] основное, так как то [ее охватывание]: "если [нечто] является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является определяемым", по распространению рассматривается [как] ее (thur khyab) (?) охватывание  (rtag pa yin na mtshon bya yin pas khyab pa de khyod kyi thur khyab tu klong rigs pa), (gang zhig) [тогда как] не определено, [что] если [нечто] является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является определяемым. Первый [аргумент] обоснован, так как если [нечто] является тем проясняемым области распространения (thur khyab) (?) охватывания в той или иной прасанге, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое, [оно] рассматривается распространением охватывания [его тем, что] является тем аргументом 
Н: Второй аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; определено, [что] если [нечто] является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является определяемым) 
А: Два: постоянное [и] действительное, является определяемым, так как является постоянным 
Н: В вышестоящем [заключении] четвертый аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание несовместимого определено [как] основное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание несовместимого не определено [как] основное, так как то ее охватывание несовместимого: "если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является постоянным", [является] основным, (gang zhig) [тогда как] не существует [такого, что] если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является постоянным 
Н: Последующий [аргумент] не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; существует [то, что] если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является постоянным) 
А: Существующее не является постоянным, так как является определяемым 
Н: В коренном [заключении] второй аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание определено [как] одно из четырех превратных) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание не определено [как] одно из четырех превратных, так как ее охватывание вслед не определено [как] превратное, и (gang zhig) ее обратное охватывание также не определено [как] превратное, ее охватывание … (thur khyab) (?) также не определено [как] превратное, ее охватывание несовместимого также не определено [как] превратное 
Н: Первый [аргумент] не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание вслед определено [как] превратное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание вслед не определено [как] превратное, так как то: "если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является постоянным", является ее превратным охватывание вслед, (gang zhig) [тогда как] если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] не охватывается [тем, что] не является постоянным. Первый [аргумент] обоснован, так как превратное охватывание вслед и охватывание несовместимого той прасанги являются тождественными по смыслу. Последующий [аргумент] легко [понять] 
Н: В вышестоящем [заключении] второй аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее обратное охватывание определено [как] превратное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее обратное охватывание не определено [как] превратное, так как то: "если [нечто] не является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является не являющимся определяемым" является ее превратным обратным охватыванием, (gang zhig) [тогда как] не определено, [что] если [нечто] не является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является не являющимся определяемым. Первый [аргумент] обоснован, так как если [нечто] не является тем проясняемым в той или иной прасанге, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое, то охватывание [его тем, что] не является не являющимся тем аргументом, охватывается тем, что является обратным охватыванием той прасанги 
Н: Второй аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; определено, [что] если [нечто] не является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является не являющимся определяемым) 
А: "Большой живот" является [тем, что] не является не являющимся определяемым, так как является не являющимся постоянным. Согласие невозможно, так как не является определяемым 
Н: В вышестоящем [заключении] третий аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание … (thur khyab) (?) определено [как] превратное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание … (thur khyab) (?) не определено [как] превратное, так как то: "если [нечто] является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является определяемым", является ее превратным охватыванием … (thur khyab) (?), (gang zhig) [тогда как] если [нечто] является постоянным, не существует [его] охватывания [тем, что] не является определяемым. Первый [аргумент] обоснован, так как если [нечто] является тем проясняемым в той или иной прасанге, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое, то охватывание [его тем, что] не является тем аргументом, обязательно воспринимается-признается [как] облик превратного охватывания … (thur khyab) (?) той прасанги (thal `gyur de`I thur khyab phyin ci log tu ngos `dzin dgos pa`I phyir). Последующий [аргумент] легко [понять] 
Н: В вышестоящем [заключении] четвертый аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание несовместимого определено [как] превратное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание несовместимого не определено [как] превратное, так как то: "если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является не являющимся постоянным" является ее превратным охватыванием несовместимого, (gang zhig) [тогда как] не определено, [что] если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является не являющимся постоянным 

Следует: 

Некто сказал (Н): Если [нечто] является прасангой, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое, [оно] охватывается [тем, чье] охватывание определено [как] одно из восьми разновидностей [охватывания] (khyod kyi khyab pa sgo brgyad po gang rung nges pa) 
А: Прасанга "является постоянным, так как является определяемым"; ее охватывание определено [как] одно из восьми разновидностей [охватывания], так как является прасангой, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое 
Н: (Прасанга "является постоянным, так как является определяемым" не является прасангой, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той (вышеуказанной), является прасангой, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое, так как является прасангой с отличными (друг от друга) аргументом [и] проясняемым 
Н: (Прасанга, подобная той, не является прасангой с отличными (друг от друга) аргументом [и] проясняемым) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той, является прасангой с отличными (друг от друга) аргументом [и] проясняемым, так как является прасангой, произведенной проясняемым - постоянным и аргументом - определяемым 
Н: Согласен в основе: (Прасанга "является постоянным, так как является определяемым"; ее охватывание определено [как] одно из восьми разновидностей [охватывания]) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание не определено [как] одно из восьми разновидностей [охватывания], так как ее охватывание не определено [как] одно из четырех основных (rnal ma), и (gang zhig) ее охватывание не определено [как] одно из четырех превратных (phyin ci log) 
Н: Первый [аргумент] не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание определено [как] одно из четырех основных) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание не определено [как] одно из четырех основных, так как ее охватывание вслед (khyod kyi rjes khyab) не определено [как] основное, и (gang zhig) ее обратное охватывание (ldog khyab) также не определено [как] основное, ее нисходящее охватывание (thur khyab) также не определено [как] основное, ее охватывание несовместимого (`gal khyab) также не определено [как] основное 
Н: Первый [аргумент] не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание вслед определено [как] основное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание вслед не определено [как] основное, так как ее охватывание вслед [таково]: если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным (gang zhig), [тогда как] если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] не охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным 
Н: Первый [аргумент] не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание вслед не [таково]: если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным) 
А: Охватывание вслед: "если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным" в прасанге, подобной той, является основным, так как охватывание вслед: "если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным" в прасанге, подобной той, является непосредственным (прямым) (dngos) 
Н: Второй аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным) 
А: Кувшин является постоянным, так как является определяемым 
Н: В вышестоящем [заключении] второй аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее обратное охватывание определено [как] основное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее обратное охватывание не определено [как] основное, так как область распространения ее обратного охватывания рассматривается распространением охватывания [того, что] не является постоянным, [тем, что] не является определяемым  (khyod kyi ldog khyab pa klong ba`I tshe rtag pa ma yin na mtshon bya ma yin pas khyab pa klong rigs pa), (gang zhig) [тогда как] если [нечто] не является постоянным, [оно] не охватывается [тем, что] не является определяемым. Первый [аргумент] обоснован, так как область распространения обратного охватывания в той или иной прасанге рассматривается распространением охватывания [того, что] не является тем проясняемым, [тем, что] не является тем аргументом (thal `gyur gang dang gang gi ldog khyab klong pa`I tshe gsal ba de ma yin na rtags de ma yin pas khyab pa klong rigs pa). Последующий [аргумент] легко [понять] 
Н: В вышестоящем [заключении] третий аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее нисходящее охватывание определено [как] основное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее нисходящее охватывание не определено [как] основное, так как то [ее охватывание]: "если [нечто] является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является определяемым", по распространению рассматривается [как] ее нисходящее охватывание (rtag pa yin na mtshon bya yin pas khyab pa de khyod kyi thur khyab tu klong rigs pa), (gang zhig) [тогда как] не определено, [что] если [нечто] является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является определяемым. Первый [аргумент] обоснован, так как если [нечто] является тем проясняемым области распространения нисходящего охватывания в той или иной прасанге, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое, [оно] рассматривается распространением охватывания [его тем, что] является тем аргументом 
Н: Второй аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; определено, [что] если [нечто] является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является определяемым) 
А: Два: постоянное [и] действительное, является определяемым, так как является постоянным 
Н: В вышестоящем [заключении] четвертый аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание несовместимого определено [как] основное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание несовместимого не определено [как] основное, так как то ее охватывание несовместимого: "если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является постоянным", [является] основным, (gang zhig) [тогда как] не существует [такого, что] если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является постоянным 
Н: Последующий [аргумент] не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; существует [то, что] если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является постоянным) 
А: Существующее не является постоянным, так как является определяемым 
Н: В коренном [заключении] второй аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание определено [как] одно из четырех превратных) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание не определено [как] одно из четырех превратных, так как ее охватывание вслед не определено [как] превратное, и (gang zhig) ее обратное охватывание также не определено [как] превратное, ее нисходящее охватывание также не определено [как] превратное, ее охватывание несовместимого также не определено [как] превратное 
Н: Первый [аргумент] не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание вслед определено [как] превратное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание вслед не определено [как] превратное, так как то: "если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является постоянным", является ее превратным охватывание вслед, (gang zhig) [тогда как] если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] не охватывается [тем, что] не является постоянным. Первый [аргумент] обоснован, так как превратное охватывание вслед и охватывание несовместимого той прасанги являются тождественными по смыслу. Последующий [аргумент] легко [понять] 
Н: В вышестоящем [заключении] второй аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее обратное охватывание определено [как] превратное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее обратное охватывание не определено [как] превратное, так как то: "если [нечто] не является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является не являющимся определяемым" является ее превратным обратным охватыванием, (gang zhig) [тогда как] не определено, [что] если [нечто] не является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является не являющимся определяемым. Первый [аргумент] обоснован, так как если [нечто] не является тем проясняемым в той или иной прасанге, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое, то охватывание [его тем, что] не является не являющимся тем аргументом, охватывается тем, что является обратным охватыванием той прасанги 
Н: Второй аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; определено, [что] если [нечто] не является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является не являющимся определяемым) 
А: "Большой живот" является [тем, что] не является не являющимся определяемым, так как является не являющимся постоянным. Согласие невозможно, так как не является определяемым 
Н: В вышестоящем [заключении] третий аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее нисходящее охватывание определено [как] превратное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее нисходящее охватывание не определено [как] превратное, так как то: "если [нечто] является постоянным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является определяемым", является ее превратным нисходящим охватыванием, (gang zhig) [тогда как] если [нечто] является постоянным, не существует [его] охватывания [тем, что] не является определяемым. Первый [аргумент] обоснован, так как если [нечто] является тем проясняемым в той или иной прасанге, имеющей аргумент [и] проясняемое, то охватывание [его тем, что] не является тем аргументом, обязательно воспринимается-признается [как] превратное нисходящее охватывание той прасанги (thal `gyur de`I thur khyab phyin ci log tu ngos `dzin dgos pa`I phyir). Последующий [аргумент] легко [понять] 
Н: В вышестоящем [заключении] четвертый аргумент не обоснован: (Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание несовместимого определено [как] превратное) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; ее охватывание несовместимого не определено [как] превратное, так как то: "если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является не являющимся постоянным" является ее превратным охватыванием несовместимого, (gang zhig) [тогда как] не определено, [что] если [нечто] является определяемым, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является не являющимся постоянным 

Вместо: 

Другой [пример опровержения] 
Если [нечто] определено [как] охватывание вслед той прасанги, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] определено [как] охватывание … (thur khyab) (?) охватывания … (thur khyab) той прасанги 
А: Прасанга "является постоянным, так как сознание - обладатель дхармы, является действительным"; [сказанное в ней] определено [как] охватывание … (thur khyab) (?) охватывания … (thur khyab), так как определено [как] охватывание вслед 
Н: (Прасанга "является постоянным, так как сознание - обладатель дхармы, является действительным"; [сказанное в ней] не определено [как] охватывание вслед) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; [сказанное в ней] определено [как] ее охватывание вслед, так как она [является] прасангой, имющей два: аргумент [и] проясняемое, [и] произведенной проясняемым - постоянным, [и] аргументом - действительным сознанием - обладателем дхармы (shes pa chos can dngos pos rtags), и (gang zhig) область распространения ее охватывания вслед рассматривается распространением охватывания [того, что] является действительным сознанием - обладателем дхармы, [тем, что] является постоянным, и охватывает то (shing de khyab pa`I phyir). Первый и второй [аргументы] легко [понять]. Третий [аргумент] обоснован, так как если [нечто] является действительным сознанием - обладателем дхармы, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является вспоминаемым воспоминанием (gang dran dran) 
Н: Согласен в основе: (Прасанга "является постоянным, так как сознание - обладатель дхармы, является действительным"; [сказанное в ней] определено [как] охватывание … (thur khyab) (?) охватывания … (thur khyab)) 
А: Прасанга "является постоянным, так как сознание - обладатель дхармы, является действительным"; [сказанное в ней] не определено [как] ее охватывание … (thur khyab) (?) охватывания … (thur khyab), так как область распространения ее первого охватывания…  (thur khyab) - область, излагаемая (smras pa`I tshe) охватыванием [того, что] является постоянным, [тем, что] является действительным сознанием - обладателем дхармы. При отбрасывании (`phangs pa) того, что сознание является действительным, так как является постоянным, обязательно говорится (zer dgos pa), что если [нечто] является действительным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным, (gang zhig) [тогда как] если [нечто] является действительным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является постоянным 

Следует: 

Другой [пример опровержения] 
Если [нечто] определено [как] охватывание вслед той прасанги, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] определено [как] нисходящее охватывание нисходящего охватывания той прасанги 
А: Прасанга "является постоянным, так как сознание - обладатель дхармы, является действительным"; [сказанное в ней] определено [как] нисходящее охватывание нисходящего охватывания, так как определено [как] охватывание вслед 
Н: (Прасанга "является постоянным, так как сознание - обладатель дхармы, является действительным"; [сказанное в ней] не определено [как] охватывание вслед) 
А: Прасанга, подобная той; [сказанное в ней] определено [как] ее охватывание вслед, так как она [является] прасангой, имющей два: аргумент [и] проясняемое, [и] произведенной проясняемым - постоянным, [и] аргументом - действительным сознанием - обладателем дхармы (shes pa chos can dngos pos rtags), и (gang zhig) область распространения ее охватывания вслед рассматривается распространением охватывания [того, что] является действительным сознанием - обладателем дхармы, [тем, что] является постоянным, и охватывает то (shing de khyab pa`I phyir). Первый и второй [аргументы] легко [понять]. Третий [аргумент] обоснован, так как если [нечто] является действительным сознанием - обладателем дхармы, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является вспоминаемым воспоминанием (gang dran dran) 
Н: Согласен в основе: (Прасанга "является постоянным, так как сознание - обладатель дхармы, является действительным"; [сказанное в ней] определено [как] нисходящее охватывание нисходящего охватывания) 
А: Прасанга "является постоянным, так как сознание - обладатель дхармы, является действительным"; [сказанное в ней] не определено [как] ее нисходящее охватывание нисходящего охватывания, так как область распространения ее первого нисходящего охватывания - область, излагаемая (smras pa`I tshe) охватыванием [того, что] является постоянным, [тем, что] является действительным сознанием - обладателем дхармы. При отбрасывании (`phangs pa) того, что сознание является действительным, так как является постоянным, обязательно говорится (zer dgos pa), что если [нечто] является действительным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] является постоянным, (gang zhig) [тогда как] если [нечто] является действительным, [оно] охватывается [тем, что] не является постоянным

----------


## Ильят

Всё, что нужно было исправить, благодаря заботе милосердного Учителя, перед лотосовыми стопами которого я простираюсь, исправлено. 
Если найдется еще что-то неисправленное, то это только благодаря моему неведению и невнимательности. Просьба сообщать мне.

----------


## Ильят

Перевод со всеми исправлениями здесь:

Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/rvesw9

Download Link in HTML (for use in web sites, myspace, blogs, etc): http://www.sendspace.com/file/rvesw9

Download Link in Forum code (for use in phpBB, vBulletin, etc): http://www.sendspace.com/file/rvesw9

----------


## Ильят

Последний вариант перевода (внесены изменения по сравнению с вариантом в предыдущем сообщении, которые указаны здесь: http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2027-30.html):

Download Link: 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/zg16dz

Download Link in HTML (for use in web sites, myspace, blogs, etc):

http://www.sendspace.com/file/zg16dz

Download Link in Forum code (for use in phpBB, vBulletin, etc):

http://www.sendspace.com/file/zg16dz

----------

Dondhup (10.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.02.2010)

----------


## Asoka

Уважаемый Ильят возобновите пожалуйста ссылку

----------


## Ильят

Последний вариант перевода: 

File Name: Нгаванг Таши_Дуйра_1_13.doc 
Size: 1.64MB 

Download Link:http://www.sendspace.com/file/m2qfvl 

Download Link in HTML (for use in web sites, myspace, blogs, etc): 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/m2qfvl 

Download Link in Forum code (for use in phpBB, vBulletin, etc): 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/m2qfvl

----------

Asoka (14.01.2011), Chhyu Dorje (02.01.2011), Денис Евгеньев (03.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (04.01.2011)

----------


## Ильят

А. М. Донец. "Базовая система дхармических категорий буддийских философов Центральной Азии"

Работы по "Собранию тем" являются учебными пособиями, к детальному прорабатыванию которых обращаются сразу же при поступлении на религиозно-философские факультеты (mtshan nyid kyi grwa tshang) - базовые для данной системы монастырского образования.
Эти тексты имеют очень специфическую форму изложения материала, которая наилучшим образом подготавливает к диспуту - основному методу обучения - и приводит к вырабатыванию весьма своеобразного стиля философствования, сохраняющегося затем в течение всей последующей жизни. В связи с этим Ш. Онода пишет: "Тексты жанра bsdus grwa были одним одними из влиятельных работ тибетской философской литературы, ибо больше, чем любой другой жанр текстов, они определяли, как философы в преобладающих традициях тибетского буддизма (наши Учителя - прим. моё, И.К.) рассуждали и концептуализировали" [Онода, 1992, с. 59].
Предполагается, что указанные работы знакомят с основными категориями системы Дигнаги-Дхармакирти, которую условно именуют "саутрантикой, следующей доказательству" (rigs pa`I rjes `brang). Подобное ознакомление делает возможным последующее детальное прорабатывание текстов по этой системе, а также обеспечивает стандартной терминологией, которая используется при объяснении других учебных предметов и написании философских трактатов по разной тематике. Так, Дж. Дрейфус констатирует: "Большинство тибетских философских рассмотрений отражает сильное влияние Дхармакирти. Они включают его словарь, даже когда рассматривают философию мадхъямаки. Такие понятия Дхармакирти, как валидное познание и исключение, часто используются в монастырских дебатах на разные темы. Формат дебатов, который еще очень популярен среди тибетцев, тоже базируется в основном на логике Дхармакирти, такова же и большая часть базового словаря, используемого тибетскими студентами (- нашими будущими Учителями - прим. моё, И.К.) в их образовании. Это обеспечивает тибетских философов стандартной терминологией, которая используется как каркас для исследования в различных областях буддийской философии" [Дрейфус, 1997, с. 19-20].
Изложенное убедительно свидетельствует о том, что установление круга значений базовых терминов, объясняемых в работах по "Собранию тем", служит своеобразным ключом к адекватному уяснению смыслосодержания тибетоязычных религиозно-философских текстов, особенно - устанавливающих воззрение. В отечественной же буддологии этому предмету пока уделялось не так уж и много внимания. В известной мере это объясняется несколько пренебрежительным отношением к "учебникам", а также специфической формой изложения материала в текстах данного типа, крайне затрудняющей адекватное уяснение их смысла. Следствием этого является малодоступность для отечественных буддологов (и буддистов - прим. моё, И.К.) содержания огромного массива тибетоязычной философской литературы и довольно слабое понимание того стиля философствования, который формируется у студентов (- наших будущих Учителей - прим. моё, И.К.) в процессе изучения курса "Собрание тем".
Термин bsdus grwa ("собрание тем"), в широком смысле, обозначает вводный курс обучения, включающий последовательное изучение трех базовых предметов, которые с известной долей условности называют онтологией (bsdus grwa), эпистемологией (blo rig) и логикой (rtags rig). В более же узком смысле - это то, что объясняется в работах по "Собранию тем", то есть, преимущественно, "онтология". Поскольку рассмотрение категорий подобной "онтологии" составляет основное содержание работ по "Собранию тем", их знание предполагается последующим ознакомлением с логикой, эпистемологией и другими учебными предметами, а также служит своеобразным фундаментом для изучения тибетоязычной философской литературы, то, очевидно, исследованием именно этой базовой системы категорий и нужно заняться в первую очередь.

А. М. Донец. "Проблемы базового сознания и реальности внешнего в дацанской философии"

Исследование тибетоязычной философской литературы приводит к мысли, что лишь последовательное и систематическое прорабатывание обязательной дацанской литературы может послужить единственно подходящим "плацдармом" для проникновения на "территорию" центральноазиатской философии. Ведь большинство авторов философских трактатов прошло курс дацанского обучения и поэтому в своих философских дискурсах они оперируют категориями базовой системы, о содержании и объеме которых можно получить более или менее ясное представление исключительно путем детального изучения предмета "Собрание тем", а также ряда других, и никак иначе.

К истории буддологической школы Ф.И. Щербатского
М. Н. Кожевникова
К истории создания Института буддийской культуры (ИНБУК) АН СССР: 1927-1930 гг. Значение научных экспедиций школы академика Щербатского
(Конференция «Рериховские чтения». СПб., 2003).
http://mk-site.spb.ru/buddhism/buddhology-history/113/

Востриков же, со своей стороны, начав работу над Праманавартикой, сам сформулировал проблемы следующим образом: "Особенно же меня печалит то обстоятельство, что я совершенно не знаю тибетских определений философских понятий. Без них можно было бы обойтись, если бы я знал хорошо тибетский язык, но я тибетский язык знаю плохо, а определения же не знаю совсем. А без этого я не в состоянии обсудить как следует, не в состоянии добиться от моих лам настоящих объяснений. И я все больше чувствую, что мне необходимо здесь последовать примеру лам и просто напросто вызубрить наизусть bsdus grwa rtags rigs и blo rigs и потом со здешними монахами хувараками устроить нечто наподобие chos rgwa.
…
Обермиллер берется за изучение рекомендованных курсов и озывается об этом следующим образом: "Относительно первого из этих сочинений (т. е. текста "Дуйра" Агван-Даши. – М. К.) могу сказать, что оно мне принесло очень большую пользу, тем более, что дало мне в четкой ясной форме определения многих необходимых терминов и полные перечисления … понятий". После того, как мы посидели над Дуй-ра и все время при этом упражнялись в тальчира (формулах логического вывода. – М. К.), мы приступили к Ло-Ригу. Здесь довольно много мне было уже известно по Nyanabindu[25], но очень многое я встретил впервые." 
В Ацагате Обермиллер исписал две толстые общие тетради конспектами определений понятий по Дуй-ра и переводом текста Лорига (неопубликованный перевод на английский язык под названием "The Categories of Knowledge" – в Архиве СПб О ИВ РАН Фонд 100, оп.1. №16). В дальнейшем выписки из обермиллеровского перевода вошли в работу Ф. И. Щербатского по буддийской логике. 
Востриков в следующем году пишет (от 21 июля 28 г.): " Занимаюсь я сейчас еще и по bsdus grwa, ибо чую, что чем дальше, тем больше становится это мне необходимым для бесед с ламами – пожалуй, не меньше, чем монгольский язык. Пока что дело дается не так быстро, как хочется, но если дальше пойдет лучше, то из этой работы может выйти статья, если не целая книга и причем по вопросу новому и в сущности очень важному для чтения и проникновения в самую суть и строй тибетской комментаторской оригинальной литературы."

----------


## Ильят

Продолжается перевод текста "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов" 
Автор этого текста не Нгаван Таши, как было заявлено ранее, а Ра Сонам Вангьял (rwa bsod nams dbang rgyal): 

С малых лет учился в Лавран Ташикиле, изучал у Дэти Лобсан Дондуба и Ригпи Сенчен Лобсан Нейтена Дуйру, Лориг, Тагриг и Парчин. Прославился как несравненный мастер диспута. Позже переехал в Уй и поступил в Дре Гоманг, старательно изучил все 5 трактатов и стал геше на Монлам Ченмо, принял монашеские обеты от Тичен Намка Санга, направился в Гюто и стал сведущ в тантре, выслушал множество наставлений от Панчена Палден Еше, Тичен Намка Санга, Чанкья Тамче Кенпа, Дже Нгаванг Джямпа, Такпу Дувби Вангчука, Драк-гьяб Понлоб Лобсан Чойпела и других Учителей. Затем вернулся в Ташикил, выдержал диспут, в котором явил искушенность в познаниях 5 трактатов вместе с Дуйрой. В 1773 году взошел на трон настоятеля Ташикила и пробыл на нем пять лет. После этого проводил время в преподавании и сочинительстве и в 98 лет ушел в Дхармакаю. Он является пятнадцатым патриархом Ташикила. 
Наиболее известные трактаты, написанные им: bsdus grwa'i rnam gzhag, legs bshad snying po'i dka' gnad kyi zin bris, rnam thar sgo gsum gyi mtha' dpyod, 'dul ba'i spyi bstan ljags zhus kyi 'phro can 

Путаница с авторами получилась по причине того, что в одной книге содержатся два текста. Нгаван Таши - автор второго текста.

----------


## Ильят

Последний вариант перевода "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов" (bsdus gzhung nyi ma'i od zer) Ра Сонам Вангьяла 

Переведены 23 главы из 28. Не переведены: Толкование способа принятия, Толкование шести звуков, Способ подсчета основ отрицания, Поверхностное толкование прасанги (выведения) и Толкование соединения дополнительных определений. 
В переведенных главах имеется около 30 непонятных мест с приведенным оригиналом на тибетском, поскольку отсутствует эл.связь с помогавшим мне ранее Учителем. Буду очень благодарен за подсказки. 

File Name: Luchi_solnechnogo_sveta23.doc 
Size: 2.60MB 

Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/xn0wyp

----------


## Ильят

Текст всегда доступен здесь: 

http://gelug.ru/category/books/

----------

Dondhup (18.04.2011)

----------


## Ильят

Закончен перевод первых 13 глав текста "жанра" "дуйра" (собрание тем для диспутов)

"Великое [и] превосходное объяснение, указующее трем видам умов - с высшими, средними и низшими [способностями] - суть комментария великого трактата, комментирующего верное познание (Праманаварттика), называемое "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев"

tshad ma'i dgongs 'grel gyi bstan bcos chen po rnam 'grel gyi don gcig tu dril ba blo rab 'bring tha ma gsum tu ston pa legs bshad chen po mkhas pa'I mgul brgyan skal bzang re ba kun skong zhes bya ba bzhugs so

Автор: Сэ Нгаванг Таши (Агван Таши)

bse ngag dbang bkra shis

Размещено:
http://gelug.ru/category/books/

Перевод остальных глав ожидается на следующий год.

Там же размещен "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов" с последними изменениями.

----------

Джигме (02.01.2012)

----------


## Ильят

таблица по предмету bsam gzugs (дхьяна и арупа самапатти)

3. Превью - увеличение по клику

----------

Говинда (11.03.2016), Сергей Хос (15.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Клик дает переадресацию на сайт знакомств ))))

----------


## Ильят

таблица по предмету sa lam (ступени и пути). Путь Махаяны

3. Превью - увеличение по клику

----------

Говинда (11.03.2016)

----------


## Ильят

у меня нет. В первой ссылке пишет, что обращение превысило предел и изображение не доступно. По второй пока доступно ))

----------


## Ильят

По предмету sa lam (ступени и пути). Путь Тхеравады (не закончено) 

3. Превью - увеличение по клику

----------


## Ильят

По предмету дуйра. Несуществование самости индивида (новый вариант, заменяющий старый)

3. Превью - увеличение по клику

----------


## Сергей Хос

На все три картинки у меня выпадает "No input file specified."

----------


## Ильят

По предмету дуйра. Внутреннее чувственное и действительное по скандхам (новый вариант, заменяющий старый) 

3. Превью - увеличение по клику

----------


## Ильят

А через dharma.org.ru? Сейчас в другом файлообменнике попробую

----------


## Ильят

таблица по предмету bsam gzugs (дхьяна и арупа самапатти)
http://www.sendspace.com/file/npp3ky
таблица по предмету sa lam (ступени и пути). Путь Махаяны
http://www.sendspace.com/file/19up1w
По предмету sa lam (ступени и пути). Путь Тхеравады (не закончено) 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/i5ri4p

----------

Сергей Хос (15.10.2012)

----------


## Ильят

В связи с составлением таблицы "Путь Тхеравады" возникли вопросы: 
Можно ли увязать 8 видов входящих - пребывающих (срота-апана и т.д.) с 5 путями (собирания и т.д.)? Например, как я понимаю, входящий в обладание плодом срота-апана - от начала пути собирания до пути видения, а обладающий этим плодом - с пути видения. А как дальше? Можно ли увязать уровни святости - начиная с обладающего плодом срота-апана - с 9 моментами беспрепятственного пути и с 9 моментами пути полного спасения пути созерцания (как у бодхисаттв 10 бхуми увязаны с 11 моментами беспрепятственного пути и с 9 моментами пути полного спасения пути созерцания)? А также эти моменты с самапатти прекращенности, обретаемом анагамином.   
Не относится ли 9-й момент пути полного спасения, имеющего дело с отвергаемым всем вместе, уже к пути без обучения (как 81-й момент пути полного спасения, имеющего дело с отвергаемым по очереди)? Ведь он, как и тот 81-й момент, является результатом отвержения последнего отвергаемого. 
Каким образом "архат без украшений" "обходит" самапатти прекращенности, если достижение архатства - это реализация третьей истины святого, а третья истина святого постигается именно в самапатти прекращенности?

----------


## Ильят

Закончен перевод дуйры "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев".
Исправлен немного перевод дуйры "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов".

Пока только здесь:
http://forum.buddhismrevival.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=15

----------

Chhyu Dorje (12.12.2013), Lungrig (24.07.2013)

----------


## Ильят

Таблицы по Дхарме (Дуйра, Лорииг, Салам, Самзуг). Старые таблицы в новой заливке.
http://www.sendspace.com/filegroup/O...uu6ESExs5QOkng

----------

Chhyu Dorje (12.12.2013)

----------


## Ильят

Таблицы постоянно здесь:
http://buddhismrevival.ru/teachings/
В разделе "Коренные тексты"

----------

Тензин Таши (05.03.2014)

----------


## Гошка

Востоковеды все- же дают звучание в английской транскрипции:

сравните звучание:



> ОМ НАМО БХАГАВАТЕ





> Om Namo Bhagavate


Напр в переводе "Deb-ther sNgon-po" приведено произношение английскими буквами.
Не знаю, с чем это связано. Возможно с русской психикой. Где все, написанное иностранными, буквами выглядит серьезнее. И Уважительнее.


http://www.agni-yoga.net/BASE/rerich...nnals_full.pdf

----------


## Ильят

Здесь выложены обновленные переводы двух текстов по дуйре: http://buddhismrevival.ru/teachings/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2015), Гошка (28.01.2015)

----------


## Ильят

По вышеуказанному адресу обновлены материалы

----------

Гошка (06.10.2015), Нико (04.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я правильно понимаю, что автором трёх важнейших текстов по дуйра был Чапо Чодже Сенге? Не могу найти на него ссылок в сети  :Frown:

----------


## Ильят

Кратко из книги Донца "Базовая система дхармических категорий...": В Тибете – Шантиракшита (725-783) – старая традиция верного познания. Новая школа – с перевода Праманавинишчаи Дхармакирти в XI в., что стало стимулом для возникновения в тиб. фил. лит-ре жанра bsdus pa – Чаба Чойкьи Сэнге (1109-1169. 18 лет был настоятелем монастыря Санпу) – ввел в учебный процесс форму дебатов – сохраняется поныне. Начал традицию «реалистического» истолкования наследия Дигнаги-Дхармакирти – воспринята и развита в школе Гелуг. Сакья-пандита (1182-1251) изучал труды Дхармакирти и выявил много ошибок у Чабы. Начал традицию «антиреалистического» истолкования системы Дигнаги-Дхармакирти. Одна из двух главных его работ – Цема ригтер («Сокровищница рассуждений верного познания») (см. ниже «Реализм» и «антиреализм»). Из bsdus pa (излагали предмет полностью) развился жанр bsdus grwa («Собрание тем») (кратко и не полностью, так как содержали только вводный курс к изучению данного предмета).

----------

Нико (11.03.2016)

----------


## Ильят

На каждом факультете - свой важнейший текст по дуйре, а остальные (с других факультетов и прочие) - дополнительные

----------

